# vga kühler für gtx 260 (+460/475)



## noke (14. August 2010)

*vga kühler für gtx 260 (+460/475)*

hallo ich suche ein neuen vga kühler hauptsächlich für meine zotac gtx 260 amp², allerdings wenns geht auch mit kompatibilität zur gtx 460 (oder auch gtx 475, auch wenn man da natürlich noch nicht viel zu sagen kann )

ich hatte mir schon eventuell den arctic cooling accelero extreme gtx pro ausgesucht (vernünftiger preis und gute bewertungen), allerdings kenne ich mich da nicht so genau aus also wäre es nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!

gruß NOKE

ps: mein gehäuse (xigmatek midgard) hat ca 29.5 cm platz


----------



## Chimera (14. August 2010)

*AW: vga kühler für gtx 260 (+460/475)*

Zur GTX 460 passt kein Kühler, der auf ne 260 passt, da die 460 ganz andere Befestigungspunkte hat. Der Lochabstand ist bei den alten Karten und den 465/470/480 quadratisch angeordnet, bei der 460 jedoch rechteckig. Ergo passen bekannte bisherige Kühler auch nicht drauf.
Arctic Cooling ist jedoch dabei nen Kühler extra für die 460 zu bringen und denke mal, dass auch andere Hersteller nachziehen werden.


----------



## noke (14. August 2010)

*AW: vga kühler für gtx 260 (+460/475)*

ok vielen dank dann werde ich warten sind denn generell die kühler von arctic cooling zu empfehlen also wenn der "neue" im selben preissegment bleibt (und nicht teurer)


----------



## Kokopalme (14. August 2010)

*AW: vga kühler für gtx 260 (+460/475)*

Also die Löcher meiner Zotac 460 sind quadratisch.


----------



## sipsap (15. August 2010)

*AW: vga kühler für gtx 260 (+460/475)*

also ich hab dem extreme gtx pro auf meiner gtx 275 und das ganze auch im midgard verstaut(genügend platz).ist schön leise und die karte friert.

greez


----------



## Chimera (15. August 2010)

*AW: vga kühler für gtx 260 (+460/475)*



Kokopalme schrieb:


> Also die Löcher meiner Zotac 460 sind quadratisch.




Dann hast du aber kein Referenzdesign, denn bei keiner Referenzkarte sind die Löcher quadratisch angeordnet. Ist ja auch mit ein Grund, warum bisher noch kein Hersteller ne 460 mit einem schon verfügbaren Kühler ausgestattet hat. Zotac ist bisher der einzige Hersteller, der z.B. den kommenden AC Twin Turbo Pro auf der 460 einsetzt, die einfach ne neue Aufnahmeplatte bekommen hat. Hier mal ein Bild der Zotac, wo man ganz gut den nicht quadratischen Lochabstand sieht.

PS: Hab mir auf der Website mal die drei Zotacs angeschaut und bei den Referenzmodellen kann ich dir ganz klar sagen, dass der Lochabstand nicht(!) quadratisch ist. Ein Quadrat hat 4 gleiche lange Seiten, ein Rechteck nur 2 gleiche Seiten. Hier zum Vergleich 2 Bilder von Zotac mit den beiden verschiedenen Kühler = exakt den gleichen Lochabstand, nämlich rechteckig.


----------



## Kokopalme (15. August 2010)

*AW: vga kühler für gtx 260 (+460/475)*

shit hab grad nachgemessen. Du hast Recht. Hatte nur schnell daufgeschaut und das sah sehr gleich aus. Mist... Jetzt passt mein Musashi ja gar nicht....


----------



## Chimera (15. August 2010)

*AW: vga kühler für gtx 260 (+460/475)*

Jo, weiss ich  Aber gibt tatsächlich eine Karte, wo normale Kühler evtl.(!) passen könnten, nämlich den Gainward. Die haben ein eigenes PCB mit kürzerem Layout, dort sind die Löcher quadratisch angeordnet.


----------



## Kokopalme (15. August 2010)

*AW: vga kühler für gtx 260 (+460/475)*

Jetzt muss ich wohl meinen Kühler ein bisschen modifizieren.


----------



## Chimera (15. August 2010)

*AW: vga kühler für gtx 260 (+460/475)*

Oder halt warten bis passende kommen. Weiss jetzt nicht, ob der Gelid Icy Vision schon für die 460-er gemacht ist oder ob die nur auf die anderen passt, aber es werden definitiv Kühler kommen  AC hab ich schon angefragt und die meinten, dass in den nächsten Wochen bald passende kommen. Und da bei mir eh nur noch AC Kühler drauf kommen (war weder mit Zalman noch mit Scythe zufrieden), ist es mir das warten schon wert.


----------



## Kokopalme (15. August 2010)

*AW: vga kühler für gtx 260 (+460/475)*

mal schauen. Mir gefällt der Scythe sehr gut und deswegen wollte ich den eigentlich nehmen. Dann werde ich wohl neue passende Löcher bohren müssen.


----------



## TCB007 (20. August 2010)

*AW: vga kühler für gtx 260 (+460/475)*

Da ich mich für einen leisen Kühler für die Nvidia GTX 460 interessiere, habe ich bei ein paar Firmen nachgefragt:

Will Thermalright release a VGA cooler for Nvidia GTX 460 graphic cards?
Our engineers are working on a solution, please watch our web site for its release.

Will Zalmann release a VGA cooler for Nvidia GTX 460 graphic cards?
Only the VF3000F is compatible. 
Aber unter http://www.zalman.com/ENG/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=407 sind nur GTX465, GTX470 and GTX480 als kompatibel gelisted.

Will Prolimatech release a VGA cooler for Nvidia GTX 460 graphic cards?
We are in process of developing an adapter for the MK-13 to fit on the new GTX 460 card.
This will be available in early to mid September.


----------



## Hackslash (22. August 2010)

*AW: vga kühler für gtx 260 (+460/475)*



TCB007 schrieb:


> Da ich mich für einen leisen Kühler für die Nvidia GTX 460 interessiere, habe ich bei ein paar Firmen nachgefragt:
> 
> Will Thermalright release a VGA cooler for Nvidia GTX 460 graphic cards?
> Our engineers are working on a solution, please watch our web site for its release.
> ...




Genau Vf3000 F wäre mal einen Test wert... der hat schließlich auf jeder seite 3 bohrungen für schrauben... Könnte den mal jemand testen?


----------



## Chimera (22. August 2010)

*AW: vga kühler für gtx 260 (+460/475)*

@TCB007: Der VF3000 wird in 3 Versionen produziert: 3000A für ATI, 3000N für NV und 3000F speziell für Fermi. Der für die Fermis ist leider nocht nicht erhältlich, wobei mir persönlich 2 Sachen an dem eh nicht gefallen: 1) kannst du ihn nicht über die Karte regeln, sondern nur über Mainboard oder Lüftersteuerung oder Adapter am Netzteil, 2) die Farbe ist mit Grün pooooooootthässlich.


----------



## TCB007 (23. August 2010)

*AW: vga kühler für gtx 260 (+460/475)*

@Chimera: Aber die Platine der GTX 460 ist kleiner, somit muss der VF3000F ja nicht zwangsläufig passen? Besonders wenn man auf ::: Zalman, leading the world of Quiet Computing Solutions ::: auf Manual Download klickt sind auf Seite 3 von 9 zwei VGA RAM Heatsink abgebildet, welche nicht wohl eher nicht passen werden? Auf meinen Einwand, dass die GTX nicht als kompatibel gelistet ist, hat Zalman bisher nicht geantwortet.

Thermalright hat auch auf die Nachfrage geantwortet:
Thanks for the quick answer, will it be by any chance the Thermalright Spitfire? This would be really great!
My guess is as good as yours, until I see a sample, I won’t know.

Da ich nach fast 10 Jahren wir mal wieder einen Computer selbst bauen möchte und ich die Tests zu GTX 460 SLI
- Nimm Zwei! Nvidias GeForce GTX 460 rockt im SLI : Zwei gegen eine: GTX 460 SLI kontra GTX 480
- GeForce GTX 460 SLI review
ganz interessant und ermutigend fand, bin ich nun dabei mir ein entsprechendes System, welches auch leise sein sollte, zusammen zustellen. Wegens des geringes Abstands zwischen den beiden GTX 460 würde es, so denn die Kühler zukünftig kompatibel sein sollten, auf einen Thermalright Spitfire für die obere und einen Prolimatech MK-13 für die untere GTX 460 hinauslaufen.


----------



## noke (24. August 2010)

*AW: vga kühler für gtx 260 (+460/475)*

also ich würde (und werde) mir ewentuell dann den zalman 3000f holen, der ist ja auch schon auf den neuen amp karten von zotac installiert und liefert wohl überragende ergebnisse:
Kurztest: Zotac GeForce GTX 470 AMP! (Seite 5) - 02.06.2010 - ComputerBase


----------



## Chimera (24. August 2010)

*AW: vga kühler für gtx 260 (+460/475)*

@noke: Nochmals: der Kaufkühler ist eben nicht gleich wie der auf der Zotac. Der auf der Zotac wird über die Karte geregelt und kann relativ leise sein, aber die Kaufversion kann nur über Mainboard, Lüftersteuerung oder Netzteiladapter geregelt werden. Und dieser hat in den Testberichten überhaupt nicht soooooo gut abgeschnitten  Kannst hier mal nachlesen, wie seine Qualitäten als (nicht-)Silent-Kühler sind: http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/gehaeuse_kuehlung/2010/test_zalman_vf-3000/. Kommt bei 100% Drehzahl auf über 50db.


----------



## iNxL (24. August 2010)

*AW: vga kühler für gtx 260 (+460/475)*

Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind: Gibt es irgendwo Tests für den "besten" VGA-Kühler für eine 470?
Ich weis nicht ob ich mir ein Referenz-Design + Random-Kühler oder gleich ein Palit-OwnDesign kaufen soll. Bringen die extra verbauten Kühler wie eben der Palit überhaupt Vorteile gegenüber dem Referenz-Kühler oder sind nur die extra zu erwerbenden Kühler wie z.B. der Zalman empfehlenswert?

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a362493.html
Dieser Lüfter hatte wohl ganz gut abgeschnitten, passt der auch auf dei GTX470? Irgendwie haben alle Lüfter auf Geizhals nur eine Kompatibilität mit älteren Grafikkarten.


----------



## TCB007 (24. August 2010)

*AW: vga kühler für gtx 260 (+460/475)*

Thermalright hat inzwischen geantwortet:

Thanks for the quick answer, will it be by any chance the Thermalright Spitfire? This would be really great!
Thanks for your reply, we are sorry to inform you that the GTX460 has a smaller thermal design area, which means, the area where the screw holes are surrounding is smaller than the GTX480, thus it’s not possible to apply the Spitfire on GTX460 by changing the bracket.

Da wird der Zalman VF3000F natürlich recht interessant, so er denn vollständig kompatibel sein sollte.


----------

